
How Hillary Clinton Adopted the Wonkiest Tech Policy Ever - mirandak4
https://backchannel.com/how-hillary-clinton-adopted-the-wonkiest-tech-policy-ever-116233462e42#.bnprt8w1k
======
SixSigma
Beware, the return of the Clipper

[http://arstechnica.co.uk/information-
technology/2015/12/what...](http://arstechnica.co.uk/information-
technology/2015/12/what-the-government-shouldve-learned-about-backdoors-from-
the-clipper-chip/)

